# Non-Scary Halloween Music for Kids



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Kaye Land and Wade Denning: http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/search?q=denning


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Try this - Ravens Blight, he has free downloads of several pretty cool albums that have a pretty snappy tones & should be kid friendly.....I find myself playing these during the day as "Halloween cruzing tunes" as I call them.
http://www.ravensblight.com/FreeMusic.html

Think I may have some kid friendly ones in my collection, I'll see what I have & post them for you.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

This is my personal hang-up, just me, no one else.

I despise Christmas carols being 'halloweened'. Halloween doesn't need the tunes of another holiday to get by, it can manage just fine without bad mockeries.

The worst offender? Any version of "The 12 days of Christmas" being turned into 12 days of Halloween.
Eeesh.
Christmas has 12 days, December 25th to January 6th, called Twelfth Night.
Halloween is one night, (of for most of us here, an entire multi-month season) not 12 days.

Gad.

I know, I know, I'm a party-pooping old stick-in-the-mud.
Like I said, my problem.

As for kids Halloween music, Dave Rudolf may be the absolute champion, and he is a serious award winner with his music.
I recommend this.
http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Spo...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1317860246&sr=1-1


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

For the record, Spats, it's not just you.

Buck Howdy won a Grammy Award in 2010 for his album "Aaaaah! Spooky, Scary Stories & Songs". It is a must listen.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Andrew Gold's "Halloween Howls" is also good. http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Howls/dp/B000S58KSG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1318026988&sr=8-3

And I like Creepy Clyde, although not all the songs are young kid appropriate ("Hex on the Ex") so you have to weed through them a bit. "The Carp That Ate Detroit" is a lot of fun, although I like the non "Glob" version better. 

(Acoustic song samples here ->) http://www.iamtheglob.com/ (cd purchase here->) http://www.creepyclyde.com/


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆAgree on the Halloween Howls disk! Fun stuff with just a little bit of spookyness.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Andrew Golds Halloween Howls, all the way, I love that album. I really wish he would make a new one.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually, Andrew Gold passed away earlier this year, so we'll have to enjoy the one we got. I remember when I heard it on the news - how strange it was that, after all he'd done, I recognized his name because of Halloween Howls.


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

I've mentioned this album a few times in other threads, but it's worth repeating: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=digital-music&field-keywords=kevin+hurst

My kids love it.


----------

